# Polar express whistle/horn issues



## jman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Noticed today that the horn/whistle on my Lionel polar express is not working. All other sounds including the tom hanks script works as expected. Trying to figure out if the issue can possibly be the remote.

Please let me know your thoughts or recommendations.

thank you in advance !


----------



## mlg (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a similar but, unfortunately worse, sound issue.

My HO Polar Express loco has stopped making sounds and will not respond to the bluetooth remote. If I place the Remote/Track switch in the Track position my DCC system can turn the loco lights on/off and control movement and change speed but no sound.
When I place the Remote/Track switch in the Remote position and turn on track power the front and rear lights flash rapidly. There is no "chime" sound when track power is turned on. When the remote is turned on the led on the remote flashes rapidly with no response from any button or speed change. I have tried the Lion Chief App and it does not connect to the loco.
I have tried, many times, to reset the decoder using the bluetooth remote procedure in the manual with no change.
Most decoders I have worked with will reset back to factory defaults if you write a specific value to the right CV. Writing 8 to CV 8 is common. All I see in the manual is writing to CV 8 will do a full decoder reset. If I write 8 to CV 8 the loco front and rear leds blink once but there is no other change. 
If the bluetooth remote reset procedure in the manual does not work does anyone know of any other way to reset the decoder?

On another forum I did read where a frustrated user swapped out the Lionel decoder for a Digitrax decoder. Does anyone know which sound decoder may be compatible? I really do not wish to lose the Tom Hanks voices but having sound is something the grand children really like. 

Thanks,


----------

